# Ciao a tutti!



## Fabri7 (27 Agosto 2012)

Vengo da Torino e i miei amici sono praticamente tutti rubentini. Meno male che c'è Milan World cosi si potrà parlare con qualche milanista.

Daje raga!!! Sempre e solo Forza Milan


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2012)

Ciao!


----------

